# identify 2 fish pleases



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I need help identifying 2 fish. They both are shaped like my metriaclima callainos, cobalt zebra, but one is a pink albino and the other is orange with black broken stripes and patches


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

If you can post some pics on photobucket.com and then link them on here. Without pics its going to be hard to guess at what you have.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Like cater20155 said, it would be hard to say without seeing a picture. There are many albinos so that one would be more difficult to guess. For the second one, it sounds like a Metriaclima estherae OB or an OB Zebra. Couldn't say for certain w/out a picture.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I know these are not the best pictures but I can't seem to ever catch the fish when they are not moving.

http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/OB1.jpg
http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/OB2.jpg
http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/OB3.jpg

http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/ALB1.jpg
http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/ALB2.jpg


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Could the first one be an OB Female Fuellborni? Sorry, I'm not an expert. I'm still a noob when it comes to this stuff. The second one, I'm not sure.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. OB Zebra

2. Albino Zebra

exactlly what species or if totally pure is hard to tell. Call them Metriaclima zebra if you like, but you never will be sure.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help. Now that I know I have 5 different Zebras, 1 Electric Blue and 1 Melanochromis auratus. I can start to decide where to go from here.


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

agree 100% with loki's ID's


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 4, 2009)

Those look just like my breeding group of Metriaclima Mbenji here's a picture of mine.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

If I get some better quality shots with my camera instead of a phone can someone tell me what I have for sure. I am taking these fish out of my aquarium and it would help me decide what to do with them. If they are hybrids I would rather not take them back to the LFS to pass on to another unsuspecting customer.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Where did you get them? Where they named at the time and you forgot or were they unnamed? Since you don't really know you shouldn't be trying to make any claims beyond the obvious.

There is nothing wrong with them, just that the "OB Zebra" is of unknown history. Which particular species of Zebra and whether it was kept pure... you will never know for sure. With the albino, once again you can only make guesses and albinos are not always kept pure anyway since most people don't care anyway, they are just kept for the novelty value.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

mthigpen_02 said:


> If they are hybrids I would rather not take them back to the LFS


The (OB) Zebra was named but at the time I didn't write it down while purchasing. I have since went back into the store and it was not stocked anymore. The girl wasn't any assistance in trying to remember the name. I can try again since the last time was right after Christmas and they were out of a lot of fish.

The Albino was labeled just as Albino Cichlid.

I'm not trying to sell the fish or breed them and have never called them anything other than what this forum has given me as the name for them. My point in trying to identify them is so I can fix my tank stock list by:
A. returning 3 of my Zebra species, keeping just the Cobalt, to the LFS
B. give to a friend or anyone who wants them
C. set up another tank for myself of questionable lineage fish

By knowing if they are hybrids I can make that decision. I don't want to give them back to the store for them to sell again if the are hybrids as this hurts us all.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Some better pics to help id my fish hopefully.


----------



## seansfoot (Jan 21, 2009)

First one looks like Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Blue" aka. "Blueberry" ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1464 )










I could be wrong though! 

I'm keen to know the ID of the second one as I have a very similar fish that I want to ID (he's naughty!!)


----------

